# male mosquito or crane fly



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear Bugman,
In the last couple of weeks my yard has been infested with either the male mosquito or crane fly. Not sure which, but I'm mean hundreds at any given time. Riding the mower is not fun. They seem to be harmless, unless they are wrecking my lawn?? In other summers I'd always see the odd one or two, but now there are swarms. Any idea why?

Thx
Janet


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Male ? How can you tell?:laughing:

Crane flies are really BIG


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Cuz they don't bite silly :wink: Like lots of men they just look big and hairy and scary, but when it comes time for action its their wives doing all the squawking:laughing:

With their gangly legs and huge wings, these guys are about the size of a monarch butterfly, but not nearly as pretty.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Crane fly for sure:yes:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

So any idea whats with the infestation


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/27255/crane_fly_a_pacific_northwest_lawn.html


----------

